# New Yamaha hybrid nylons.



## 12 stringer (Jan 5, 2019)

Yamaha just introduced a new nylon line with narrower nut and thinner body with their new (and apparently excellent) Atmosfeel pick up system. The NTX 3 and 5 especially look appealing as they are all solid. The NTX 1 uses a different pick up system, though. Not sure on pricing yet but I can't wait to check out the 3 or the 5 as I am not keen on my standard classical nylon with its thick body and 2" nut.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

12 stringer said:


> Yamaha just introduced a new nylon line with narrower nut and thinner body with their new (and apparently excellent) Atmosfeel pick up system. The NTX 3 and 5 especially look appealing as they are all solid. The NTX 1 uses a different pick up system, though. Not sure on pricing yet but I can't wait to check out the 3 or the 5 as I am not keen on my standard classical nylon with its thick body and 2" nut.


That makes sense. Just like dreadnoughts are not for everyone, neither are full bodied classical guitars with those wide necks. This might be quite popular with those who want a classical guitar but have smaller hands and can't get along with those wide necks.


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

Steadfastly said:


> want a classical guitar but have smaller hands


or don't want the classical playing position with the neck high up and at an angle parallel to the body so you can play with a wrist forward posture

didn't Godin have a Multiac like that for a while? maybe still do i don't know. 

i have sometimes thought about going the other way and getting both a dreadnought and a tele with wide necks cuz i like playing on a classical neck but i've never done it so i get used to just switching around

i should have looked at those yamaha specs more carefully is it a flat board or radius? flat board with narrow spacing would be tough to manage i think

j


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Sketchy Jeff said:


> or don't want the classical playing position with the neck high up and at an angle parallel to the body so you can play with a wrist forward posture
> 
> didn't Godin have a Multiac like that for a while? maybe still do i don't know.
> 
> ...


I customized my tele with a Big Lou wide neck last year. It was a 1 5/8" and now it is 1 3/4". Perfect for me now.


----------



## Jim9guitars (Feb 15, 2016)

Interesting. After many years of playing full size 2" nut nylon string I started getting uncomfortable with it and played it less and less, favoring my steel string acoustics and electrics. A few months ago I came across a new Fender 3/4 size classical with a 1 3/4" nut and after noodling around in store for about 20 minutes I bought it. It came out under $300.00 with soft case and It's become one of my favorite guitars. The one and only "down side" is that it has no pick up, but that isn't a big issue to me right now. I am very interested in checking out these new Yamaha's though.


----------

